# SO cord for fixture whips?



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am putting some LED highbay fixtures in a warehouse, the ceiling is all piped, and I'm hanging the fixtures with aircraft cable. I don't have recepts on the ceiling, I am hard wiring the fixtures using 14/3 SO cord, from the 4 square to the fixture.

Is that legal?

I have looked in the NEC (400.7 A & B) & (410.62 C2)

I think it's legal, but is seems like a greyish area, what are ur thoughts?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

In my opinion it is legal. Must be connected right above the fixture. You may want to check with AHJ in your area though.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

I've seen a lot of them in high school gyms using SO with a twist lock plug and recep.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> I've seen a lot of them in high school gyms using SO with a twist lock plug and recep.


He's talking hard wired.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

I know. I've seen high bays in high school gyms wired with SO *BUT *they were using twist lock plugs and receps, which would be a good idea for disconnecting the fixture to replace the ballast, etc.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For longevity, SJT should be considered before SO or SJO. 

Some cord-and plug connected fixtures are done that way for servicing, and some are done to depreciate them on the taxes differently. Hard wired, and they're part of the "building". Cord and plug connected, and they're business equipment, like the copiers and computers.


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm actually using SJO, what's SJT, and why is it better?

So the general consensus seems to be that it IS legal...right? My box isn't directly above the fixture...I know the book says to do that, but I put it off to the side 1 foot, so it's nice and easy access. 

We have a dozen people in our shop, and I polled the shop this morning, and about 6 spoke up, and 5 thought it's legal, 1 thought it's illegal. F'in code. I bet if I asked 10 inspectors, they would be 50/50, it would depend if someone pissed in their Cheerios that morning.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

If you have a whole warehouse to do, I would talk to the local AHJ. That is a lot of lights to change/fix. 

I have the mind set that if it flexible cord, it has to have a cord cap on at least one end, 99% of the time. It is not a wiring method listed in the 300's, and should not be used as one. 

If the fixture came as a listed assembly with a cannopy, and instructions on how to install it that way, without a cord cap, then it would be legal. 

If it came that way and you did not use the cannopy, just a connector, I would say not legal. It would then need a cord cap.

If it had no cord at all, and you were hard wiring cord yourself, I would say not legal. Needs a cord cap. 

Yes I have looked up in the garden section of a big box retailer and seen vapor tight fixtures, hard wired with SO cord connectors. But I don't think that it's right.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> I've seen a lot of them in high school gyms using SO with a twist lock plug and recep.


Are LED lights considered "electric discharge" lighting?

I don't have my code book nearby I'm pretty sure there's something in the code about "electric discharge" fixtures that are cord connected had to have plugs on the cord.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

cabletie said:


> If you have a whole warehouse to do, I would talk to the local AHJ. That is a lot of lights to change/fix.


I agree, I have had a lot more luck asking for permission than I've had begging for forgiveness. YMMV.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

400.7(A)(2) specifically says wiring of luminaries. 400.7(B) does not specify attachment plugs for (2). Only (3), (6), and (8) IMO. Your box is fine just outside the fixture. Just don't attach the cord to building steel.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

400.8 lists uses not permitted. One of those is as a substitute for a permanent wiring method. 

Cords can be used to wire luminares. And 410.62(c)1 has the requirements for HID and LED. 

When I read it it says attachment plug or listed assembly in 604.6C. 
604.6C talks about attachment plugs for manufactured systems. 

I don't think hard wiring it is a threat to life or property, but I don't think it is to code.


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their 2 cents.

I talked to the inspector, he said he's fine with it. (it's a state inspector, which (here anyway) are quite a bit more flexible then our city ones.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> For longevity, SJT should be considered before SO or SJO.
> 
> Some cord-and plug connected fixtures are done that way for servicing, and some are done to depreciate them on the taxes differently. Hard wired, and they're part of the "building". Cord and plug connected, and they're business equipment, like the copiers and computers.




Now that is a new Idea for me about depreciating the bldg. for tax reasons .



Thanx Marc
Don


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

dawgs said:


> 400.7(A)(2) specifically says wiring of luminaries. 400.7(B) does not specify attachment plugs for (2). Only (3), (6), and (8) IMO. Your box is fine just outside the fixture. Just don't attach the cord to building steel.


 

Every one using bldg. steel wires for cord attachment ...

The bain of the industry ..


Don


----------

